# INVESTIGATIONS - Inhospitable uterus?



## lucy baldwin (Nov 17, 2003)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me me how you would go about checking to see whether you have an inhospitable uterus or not?  I'm interested to try and rule all it out, but don't know how.

Cheers 

Lucy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

First of all, why do they say it is inhospitable? What test has confirmed this and in what context?

Ruth


----------



## lucy baldwin (Nov 17, 2003)

Hi Ruth,

I haven't had a test yet.  My doctor merely dismissed the possibility, but because we're paying for all of our treatment ourselves I would rather find out so that we don't waste money on treatments that wouldn't work.  Do you know what test I would have to have done?  How common is having an inhospitable uterus?

Lucy


----------

